# CM7 and liquid



## Puck3511 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just wondering if there is anybody doing themes for liquid or if the CM7 themes work on liquid? thx in advance.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Cm7 themes work

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

